
College Oaks (2001) - apsec112
https://web.archive.org/web/20020409132324/https://www.new.ox.ac.uk/NC/Trivia/Oaks/
======
pjc50
Of course, the real thing that was built to survive >800 years was the
_institution_ of Oxford. Oxford University is older than the Aztec empire and
considerably more durable. It is older than almost all European countries in
their modern form; it is older than the UK itself.

The politics of building an institution of that durability made of fragile
humans that need to be continously replaced on much shorter intervals is
worthy of study on its own.

------
th0ma5
Probably not true?
[https://www.theguardian.com/politics/blog/2013/oct/02/david-...](https://www.theguardian.com/politics/blog/2013/oct/02/david-
cameron-oxford-college-trees-myth)

~~~
flother
At the end of the original article:

> It is not the case that these oaks were kept for the express purpose of
> replacing the Hall ceiling. It is standard woodland management to grow
> stands of mixed broadleaf trees e.g., oaks, interplanted with hazel and ash.
> The hazel and ash are coppiced approximately every 20-25 years to yield
> poles. The oaks, however, are left to grow on and eventally, after 150 years
> or more, they yield large pieces for major construction work such as beams,
> knees etc.

------
ssivark
The key question is, have the cut-down oaks been re-planted... or was the
plantation was managed by some _" modern"_ metrics according to which it is
better to optimize for monetary return on investment in a shorter time-frame?
;-)

